# Manfrotto 055CXPRO3 carbon fibre tripod + vanguard sbh 100 /



## bonvoyage (May 10, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am planning to buy Manfrotto 055CXPRO3 carbon fibre tripod for my camera kit (5D mark iii+canon 2x extender+canon 70-200f2.8 L IS). I prefer to have a tripod head which has got panning and holds this heavy camera kit for long shutter speed photography.


Can anyone share their experience in using vanguard sbh 100 vs Manfrotto 496RC2

http://www.vanguardworld.com/index.php/pv/products/detail-1-4-23-144.html
VS
http://www.manfrotto.com/compact-ball-head-with-rc2

cheers


----------



## David_in_Seattle (May 10, 2014)

I have the Manfrotto 055CXPRO3 Carbon Fiber tripod along with it's smaller, 190 brother. I also use the compact ball head with the rc2 plate.

The tripod and ball head combo from Manfrotto is great and is able to easily support your 5Dmk3 with 70-200mm attached on the lens ring. The panning function is actually limited as the friction dial does nothing when the locking dial is tightened. Meaning you can't pan when you have the camera locked into position, therefore loosening the lock to pan forces you to recompose your shot. They have other ball heads that have better panning, though if you exclusively want that feature independent from the locking mechanism then you're better off with the 055 hybrid photo/video head unit.

The reason I went with Manfrotto is because the RC2 plate is very common among their head units and other third party manufacturers make custom gear suited for it (black rapid shoulder straps for example).


----------



## tolusina (May 10, 2014)

My first head uses the RC2. I've found it fast, solid and secure.
BUT
If your panning plans include stitched panoramas, forget both of those heads, step into something that uses Arca-Swiss compatible plates, there is almost unlimited flexibility with the Arcs-Swiss set up.
Want a nodal rail? Want an "L" bracket? Want a gimbal? You need Arca-Swiss.

edit.......
Also, for accurate panning, you'll be wanting a leveling base or leveling post.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2014)

The 055CXPRO3 are nice legs. 

I started with an RC2 setup, the 496/498 heads do settle after locking, making precise positioning difficult. The RC2 plate has some play when 'locked down' (it won't come out, but it's not held firmly) – that means vibration and also adds to the challenge of precise positioning. 

+1 on the advice to get an Arca Swiss compatible setup. The only Manfrotto ballhead I'd use is the 468MG, with a Wimberley C-12 or RRS lever release clamp on it. The cost of that setup isn't too far off an RRS BH-40, Kirk BH-3, or Markins Q10, all of which are excellent ballheads.


----------



## gshocked (May 11, 2014)

bonvoyage said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am planning to buy Manfrotto 055CXPRO3 carbon fibre tripod for my camera kit (5D mark iii+canon 2x extender+canon 70-200f2.8 L IS). I prefer to have a tripod head which has got panning and holds this heavy camera kit for long shutter speed photography.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I've read quite a few positive reviews about the Manfrotto ball head.
Although it doesn't have any degree markers, which you may or may not use?

I'm looking into buying a new tripod for myself, can I ask why are you picking the 055 series over the 190 series?
Thanks.


----------



## bonvoyage (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Manfrotto 055CXPRO3 carbon fibre tripod + vanguard sbh 100 *

Thanks a lot folks, i really appreciate your help

But did one anyone try this combination Manfrotto 055CXPRO3 carbon fibre tripod + vanguard sbh 100 

the reason i asked its much affordable than its nearest counterpart Manfrotto 498RC2 ( i didn't see 496 as a companion to 55 series anywhere)


----------



## bonvoyage (May 11, 2014)

gshocked said:


> bonvoyage said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...



the reason i have chosen 55 over 190 is

http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Manfrotto_055CXPRO3_tripod/


----------

